# Golden Retriever in Grove City, Ohio!



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> *Free : Golden Retriever To Good Home (Grove City)*
> 
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2008-11-05, 3:49PM EST
> ...


I always hate seeing the word free


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I know, it's horrible. Someone at my sister's clinic was interested and they were going to call about her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for the Golden Ret. in Ohio!!!!


----------

